# You guys have to try out the 9 footer on Boulder Creek



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Our 9 foot raft is a blast to paddle on boulder creek. and it's only $25 for three hours.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Been looking alot for info on these. N Wigston, anything you can tell me about the 9' (i'm assuming this is an RMR raft right?) on water performance? Anyone else make a Hyside Mini-Me comparison? These can hold a 100 more lbs than a Mini-Me so the construction would seem pretty stout. Any info on these would be greatly appreciated, i'm ready to pull the trigger on one if MB community has some helpful reviews. Thanks all, happy tuesday!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck finding one...according to RMR they're sold out for the year....


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Why dont you just buy at 10ft Sotar. A better quality boat for sure.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

I thought a local dealer had one in stock but he does not. You're right scooby, better luck next year I guess


----------



## rvboater19 (May 23, 2011)

a sotar should be better quality considering a 10ft will cost close to $4000 once you add chafe guard and foot cups. I wanted to buy on myself but I went with the RMR and love it.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

Never rafted Boulder creek, but I'm thinking about a run tonight. Do you think a 13 foot Sotar would fit though the whitewater park down to 30th?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

scooby450 said:


> Good luck finding one...according to RMR they're sold out for the year....


 
i believe riverboatworks in Salida still have some 14fters, fwiw


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

cuzin said:


> Never rafted Boulder creek, but I'm thinking about a run tonight. Do you think a 13 foot Sotar would fit though the whitewater park down to 30th?


 
It all goes with a 12' cat with a high seat so a paddle raft, no problem.
Might run again tomorrow night.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

That one is a random brand. I'm getting in a Tributary 9.5 footer within the next few days for renting, which looks like a nice boat. I should be able to special order tributary 9.5 footers if anyone wants one. Price is $1958. if more than one of you guys wants one, we could do a group order and save some $$$. Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I also have 14 foot RMR boats in stock. We also have a demo if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

There is also the new NRS Osprey "High 5" 10' raft. A bit pricey at $2,695 but looks pretty cool. 

NRS Osprey High 5 SB Raft at NRSweb.com

Why NRS didn't just put a SB floor in their existing Osprey Livery 9'6" and 10'6" rafts and keep the price lower is a mystery. Then again, the Osprey Livery rafts use a more dated and less agressive design than the "High 5".


----------

